# Average rental costs in Australia



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just seeing if anyone has any rough idea as what the average costs to rent housing are Australian Cities. I currently live in Syndey, but I don't want to remain there. I have found it to be very expensive and wondered whether this was the norm or whether other Australian cities are cheaper.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello again paul below is a link to this forum showing you all the cost of living,s in each state, you can compare each and see what suits you most, but do take into cosideration the work available out there.
Cost Of Living - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information
louiseb


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks

Still going to think about moving away from Sydney, but not just yet. We are just about to move from Parramatta to Cronulla next week, far nicer place right on the beach and strangely our rent is quite a lot cheaper.


----------

